# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  CAYENNE 5 ans dont 5 ans d'accueil à adopter - Handi'cats (63)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CAYENNE
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268501258811
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 63 - Puy-de-Dôme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Cayenne est une jolie minette tricolore née le 01/04/17 d'une maman sauvage (stérilisée puis relâchée après sevrage). Elle est calme, douce, discrète et facile à vivre. Elle est sociable avec les autres chats mais surtout proche de son frère Sésame. Elle apprécie les humains et leurs câlins mais sans excès. Elle a ses moments d'échange surtout le soir pour "causer" et réclamer des caresses. Elle n'aime pas trop être prise dans les bras ou sur les genoux, elle ne griffe et ne mord pas mais elle aime dormir au pied du lit, on évitera donc les jeunes enfants. Le reste du temps elle est plutôt dans sa bulle. Elle ne se dépense pas beaucoup doù un léger surpoids à corriger/surveiller. Adoptable avec un autre chat de l'association (en priorité son frère Sésame avec qui elle est en accueil et a une tendre complicité depuis des années) ou sinon dans un foyer ayant déjà un chat sympa.

Pucée (250268501258811), vaccinée, stérilisée, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
En famille d'accueil au Mont Doré (63240) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com



*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## bab

> [COLOR=var(--primary-text)]Ce soir c'est notre très jolie Cayenne qui est en famille d'accueil avec son frère et sa soeur, en attente de sa famille pour la vie depuis 3 longues années ...
> Quel est donc cet abominable défaut qui l'empêche de trouver sa famille pour la vie ... Cayenne s'entends avec les autres chats, adorable, câline avec les humains et elle n'a pas de handicap. 
> Elle recherche une famille avec déjà au moins un autre chat, si pas d'autres chats a la maison, avec son frère Sésame.
> Pour en savoir plus sur Cayenne et voir d'autres photos : *Association Handi'Cats - Adoptions
> * 
> CONTACT UNIQUE : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


.

----------


## girafe

Notre jolie Cayenne

----------


## girafe

Notre jolie Cayenne attend toujours !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

cayenne avec son frère Sésame (annonce)

----------


## girafe



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

La puce attend toujours que quelqu'un s'intéresse à elle !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Cayenne et son frère, toujours très proches

----------


## papillon60000

up ! sa FA ne peut pas la garder !

----------


## GADYNETTE

ah bon pourquoi ????? c'est dommage de séparer les deux

----------


## papillon60000

parce que c'est comme ça, des années qu'ils sont dans la même FA et ils sont 3...

----------


## papillon60000

Cayenne est maintenant en FA dans le 63 avec son frère Sésame ; ils sont toujours à l'adoption, de préférence ensemble !

----------

